# Best web browser



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

What do you think the best web browser is?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

Lynx!


----------



## dricci (Mar 26, 2002)

Mozilla.

Now that I've used it for several days, I couldn't live without it. Very tempted to just trash IE but I'm afraid I may need it for something some day.


----------



## vanguard (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, it has to be mozilla.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

why Mozilla?

I downloaded it,  but i don't really see anything that spectacular about it. I love omniweb cuz of the anti-aliasing and spell checking....


----------



## simX (Mar 26, 2002)

Siiigggh.. yet another browser wars thread.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

haha.... perhaps admin should lock this thread before it's too late...


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 26, 2002)

I'd have to say OmniWeb. While Mozilla is faster and is MUCH more compatible with the standards (JavaScript, Flash, CSS, etc), I can't stand Mozilla's interface. OW is much more Aqua-ish, and its bookmarks and download manager are far better than Mozilla's. I mean, come on, multiple download windows? Even in 9 that would be unacceptable, since IE has always had a one-window download manager.

OW does get pretty slow at times, but for the most part, it's not that bad.

Sometimes I feel like I have to use Mozilla because OW's support for web standards is SO bad, but then I immediately go back to OW because of Mozilla's horrible interface. 

Adam

Edit: Forgot about Anti-aliasing. Mozilla's text looks horrible.


----------



## starfleetX (Mar 26, 2002)

Why Mozilla?

*unlearnthetruth*: It's because Mozilla offers the fastest and most accurate page rendering on Mac OS X. Load a table-heavy page at all your browsers Mozilla will load it the fastest and scroll it the smoothest. The Mach-O builds of Mozilla are even faster, but plugins don't work yet and downloading isn't supported. When the Chimera guys get 0.2 working, Chimera will be probably be THE number 1 browser in my book.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by starfleetX _
> *Why Mozilla?
> 
> unlearnthetruth: It's because Mozilla offers the fastest and most accurate page rendering on Mac OS X. Load a table-heavy page at all your browsers Mozilla will load it the fastest and scroll it the smoothest. The Mach-O builds of Mozilla are even faster, but plugins don't work yet and downloading isn't supported. When the Chimera guys get 0.2 working, Chimera will be probably be THE number 1 browser in my book. *



I agree with you about the speed and page rendering, but smooth scrolling??
Is it just me, or is Mozilla's scrolling REALLY freakin' slow? Is it just my computer? On mine, Mozilla's scrolling is much worse than OW and IE.

Adam


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

The only reason I go into IE is to view Windows Media files .. if they could work the plugin into Mozilla I'd be a happy man.

I'll also be a happy man when Chimera becomes good enough to be my new default browser.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

Mozilla with the Modern theme rocks.

The app is very slow though, however the page loading is quite fast. I prefer Mozilla but I do miss antialiasing. Mozilla's download system also really sucks... WHEN IS CHIMERA 0.2 coming out? That WiLL be the best browser by far. When Chimera hits 1.0... oh, man.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

Mozilla with the Modern theme rocks.

The app is very slow though, however the page loading is quite fast. I prefer Mozilla but I do miss antialiasing. Mozilla's download system also really sucks... WHEN IS CHIMERA 0.2 coming out? That WiLL be the best browser by far. When Chimera hits 1.0... oh, man.


----------



## themacko (Mar 27, 2002)

ugh, I don't like the modern theme.  Looks way too hokey, definately not like it belongs on a Mac.  As for the download manager, yeah it blows.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

bluefusion, download the pinstripe theme... (I can't find the link now, it was on another thread though). Its much nicer then modern or classic. More aquaish then both. 

I am dying for chimera! Its going to rock at 0.2 and higher


----------



## dac9779 (Mar 27, 2002)

I love iCab, after that, I would have to say either omniweb or opera. I am not a netscape or Mozilla fan, sorry.


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 27, 2002)

As recently as a couple of weeks ago, I would have voted for Mozilla.  But recent OmniWeb Sneaky Peeks are *much* faster than previous builds.  And the appearance, spellchecking, and ability to use Services clinch the deal.
If the question had been which browser has the most potential, however, I would have voted for Chimera.


----------



## xoot (Mar 27, 2002)

I should've added an "Opera" and "Lynx" option...


----------



## xoot (Mar 27, 2002)

and don't forget iCab


----------



## changomarcelo (Mar 28, 2002)

I really like Omniweb a lot, but it is very slow in my mac and have some bugs. Besides, it is not fully compatible with all the standards, but I think it has a great future.
However, I voted for IE because I use it more, it´s faster and more compatible.
I would have voted netscape or mozilla if they were in spanish.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 28, 2002)

I think Chimera will be sweet as early as .2 and not too much longer after that till it is the best. I'd like to use Mozilla more but spell checking and services are needed as well as Aqua. Omni has become my default browser.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Mozilla with the Modern theme rocks.
> 
> The app is very slow though, however the page loading is quite fast. I prefer Mozilla but I do miss antialiasing. Mozilla's download system also really sucks... WHEN IS CHIMERA 0.2 coming out? That WiLL be the best browser by far. When Chimera hits 1.0... oh, man. *



I don't know about Chimera. 0.2 might rock, but Chimera's development team has said that it will probably be a lot slower, making it not much faster than OW. It seems like Chimera's getting slower, while OmniWeb and Mozilla are getting faster. I would probably use Chimera if it had support for all the standards, and it was STILL just as fast, but somehow I kind of doubt it will be.

Also, googolplex, can you post the link to that pinstripe theme, or at least post a link to the thread?

Thanks.

Adam


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

Here is the link http://homepage.mac.com/kgerich/pinstripe.html

And BTW I talked to one of the developers a couple days ago and he said that with quartz rendering it is onlyl 10% slower. And there will 
be an option to turn it off. so its not getting that much slower.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 28, 2002)

Googolplex,

Thanks for the link.

I heard that Chimera would end up being half the speed, but that was a while ago. I guess it's gotten better since then. With this new information, I might use Chimera when it is more usable, but I don't know, I really love OmniWeb's interface. 

Adam


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes, I would have been the one who you might have heard that from, but they have done lots of optimizing and have cut it down drastically. I also have a *feeling* that some interface elements might change with chimera soon ("..feelings nothing more then feelings..." ). Also once they have the core of the browser working properly they will switch their focus to the interface.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 28, 2002)

OK, from your various posts you definitely seem to know a LOT of stuff we don't about Chimera. So, do you have any idea of when 0.2 is coming out? Chimera's website has said "real soon now" for about a week now. What's taking so long? Can you say if it'll be anytime soon at all?

Adam


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

LOL 'cube you think Google is going to TELL you what he knows? He's been teasing us about it in another forum for weeks now 

Just go with the info available on Chimera's main site, and see if Google actually turns out to be right


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

Actually I'm being perfectly honest with you. I dont know when it is going to be released. When I ask its the same answer to me. "When its ready". I have been told to keep hush hush about some things that I was told though...


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *LOL 'cube you think Google is going to TELL you what he knows? He's been teasing us about it in another forum for weeks now
> 
> Just go with the info available on Chimera's main site, and see if Google actually turns out to be right  *



Well, I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

HA! I'm up later than you are, Cube.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 29, 2002)

There comes to be a point in the evening when it is no longer evening.  It is morning.  And I believe that 4:13 a.m. fully qualifies as morning.

So the phrase should be "I'm up earlier than you".  Unless you're talking to a really old person.  They don't sleep.  They just pretend so that they fit in socially.  But ever notice that they're up after everyone else, but still making waffles at 4:02 and berating everyone else for sleeping in?

I amuse myself.  Now I will stop posting (at least to this thread) because I need to start making waffles...


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *HA! I'm up later than you are, Cube.  *



Did I miss something? Is that like some great accomplishment or something? I thought you were always up later than me. I often get an E-mail from you right when you get up, meaning you either stayed up later or got up earlier. Whatever. This topic has gotten WAY OT now.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

LOL yes it has.

Oh man, we were talking about web browsers? What?


See, the reason I said I'm up LATER not earlier was because I did not sleep AT ALL. So therefore, I'm still up later than you, as it's now 11:22 a.m. and I haven't gone to sleep yet. 

Did that clear things up?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

How many people actually *like* IE the best.

For the people who voted for it, don't you feel kind of 'dirty' using it


----------



## rinse (Mar 29, 2002)

as a web designer and developer.... i like IE best. there. i said it.

i like the fact that what i code is going to behave largely the same on Mac IE as it does on windows IE... and the fact that it isnt netscape.

as for these third party browsers... how can you view Flash sites effectively with these things? I never can go to a flash site and expect Omniweb to show the Flash stuff reliably and i dont have the patience to watch mozilla crash and burn.

i guess im glad that there are choices out there, but for me, im sticking with IE.


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

IE is <b>slowwwww</b>!!! If you have 56K, it leaves white space when you try to scroll down in the middle of a download. I hate that!


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 29, 2002)

FINALLY, back on topic.

I HATE IE. I used to use it whenever OmniWeb couldn't display a page right, but now I use Mozilla for that. I never use IE anymore (finally). Now all I need is a better version of AppleWorks so I don't have to use Word. 

Adam


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

I wonder how many mac users actually use IE. It would be interesting to have a percentage. I really don't care what browser people use as long as they get rid of IE.

A standards compliant browser would be nice though...


----------



## simX (Mar 29, 2002)

I have to say that I still use IE for those times when I have to go to Stanford's online payment/grade access system, and for those other times when OmniWeb slows to a crawl.

Maybe I SHOULD download Mozilla and use it to replace IE for those times that I need it.  I wonder if it would work with Stanford's online thingy..

Well, I'll wait 'til the 1.0 release anyway.  It's close, right?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

sim the code tree was frozen for 1.0 a few days ago. It should be coming soon. You should try it with that thing. So you can just say "to hell with you ms!". You'll feel much better


----------



## simX (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't want to have to compile anything.  So I'm waiting for the actual thing that I can download and use right out of the box... or, er... right out of the download.

I still hate the Mozilla interface though.  Maybe Pinstripe will help.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

you dont have to compile anything. go to mozilla.org and get the latest build. Or you could wait for 1.0 .

sim, i think we should set up a designated browsers thread. i'm replying to you and other people in like 5 different browser threads . We should just combine them into one. Hey we could even have a browsers forum! I know how much you would love that !


----------



## simX (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *you dont have to compile anything. go to mozilla.org and get the latest build. Or you could wait for 1.0 .*



If I want to get version 1.0, I think I still have to compile something, yes?



> *sim, i think we should set up a designated browsers thread. i'm replying to you and other people in like 5 different browser threads . We should just combine them into one.*



Meh, whatever.



> *Hey we could even have a browsers forum! I know how much you would love that ! *



Ooooh, now you've made me mad. 

Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!

OK that made me feel much better.    Now what was that about a browser forum?


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!  Chimera sucks!  Mozilla sucks!*



LOL  Is it going to be World War 3 between mozilla and chimera lovers and simX?


----------



## marmoset (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *
> as for these third party browsers... how can you view Flash sites effectively with these things? I never can go to a flash site and expect Omniweb to show the Flash stuff reliably and i dont have the patience to watch mozilla crash and burn.*



When was the last time you tried Mozilla?  For a while now (since at least 0.96, if not earlier) it has been the *least* crashy browser under OSX.  I am typing this in Mozilla right now, in a browser window (tab, actually) that I launched *yesterday morning* -- yes, over 24 hours ago!  I have browsed to literally hundreds of pages, many with Flash content, java content, blah blah blah and the browser has not unexpectedly quit, become intolerably slow, or anything else.  I *dare* anyone to say they've ever gotten that kind of stability out of OSX IE.  The thing that drove me to alternative browsers in the first place when I moved to OSX was that IE 5.1 was such a crashy app.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

xoot, you have to know sim's position on extra forums to understand his burst of anger .

actually sim you can't get what will be 1.0 quite yet even if you build. Select bugs that are very important will still be checked in and fixed before the release.


----------

